# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  needing katana advise

## Charlie H.

i need advise on a good quality katana under $400,i want something for medium cutting. i plan to use it often so i need something with quality fittings. any suggestions?

----------


## Ed Woj

I sent ya a pm charlie

----------


## Tom Lim

Well to tell ya the truth, there isn't much quality if you are looking for something under $400. If you don't mind the look, you might want to try Kris Cutlery for a beater.

----------


## Scott Muller

You can get a through-hardened Last Legend for under $400, good cutters and the tsukamaki on mine is good and tight. Occasional quality control issues (mine had a poorly fitted habaki).

All the Cheness blades fall in your price range, but their fittings are pretty hit or miss. Again, at this price range there are always going to be quality control issues so make sure you thoroughly inspect your sword and make sure it is safe before you cut with it.

This site has a lot of information and reviews on sub-$300 swords.

Sword Buyer's Guide

Happy cutting!

----------


## Rich A.

1060 dynasty forge.

----------


## SteveW

1060 Dynasty forge. they're simply lovely swords for the monies.

----------

